# Trout in the lower Cuyahoga??



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Caught this the other day when we saw all that sunshine. Don't think it's a steelhead, but wasn't sure what it was...











Hardy harr harr.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

And a Happy April Fools to you!!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The trick is to tip your hula popper with red maggots.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Spotted Walleye, their croses between rainbow trout and a walleye........favorite bait is pineapple flavored power bait.....


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Bugal mouth bass


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Man them speckled trout are really migrating!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

That there is a trophy Lewinsky Cigar fish. They are fun to look at, but aren't good eaters.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

man, anyone that doesn't know a laketrout when they see it... when did Cleveland get that nice looking highrise behind you? (maybe in the last stimulus program)


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a FISH OHIO! I mean Fish Florida?


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

lolol


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

The trick with those is that the tide has to be just right! I like last of the incoming to when it first starts to go out.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

And it's always best four days before and four days after the new moon and full moon!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

That fish must of lived from when the cuyahoga caught on fire! Looks like a muskeye with COVID


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry i didn't look at the picture to good that there is a speckled trouser trout! Very abundant in erie tributaries


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

He got a lot of hits for an April Fools Day joke!


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

First sharks in the great lakes, now this! I better get my saltwater tackle together!


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

for real tho whats the lowest section of the cuyahoga someone has caught a steelhead, I live in Akron and drive to rocky river to catch steel head but I heard of people catching steelhead at the gorge but I never find any deep holes back there. Whats the closest to Akron to actually catch steelies?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have personally caught a few steelhead (very few, especially when you consider the number of hours spent) in Akron city limits.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

swone said:


> I have personally caught a few steelhead (very few, especially when you consider the number of hours spent) in Akron city limits.


yeah i heard they run all the way to the gorge damn but minimal do


----------

